# Shedding



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

Hope this post finds everyone well. 

Attached is a picture of Harley - who LOVES to stand in the bath tub.  My little guy will be 14 weeks old on Sunday, and has begun shedding like CRAZY this week. His Mom is an F1 Cockapoo and his Dad is an American Cocker Spaniel. Is he shedding more due him leaning more towards spaniel, or could this possibly just be a puppy coat thing?? We live in Canada and the weather has changed from -20 degrees celsius to +10 degrees Celsius this week as well - could that affect his shedding?

I am hopeful that his coat will thicken up and the shedding will lesson (I do not expect it will completely go away.) 

Anyone have any similar experiences? Would love to hear about them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a first generation that barely sheds, then I have a first generation who looks very very cocker, and she sheds A LOT!! it all depends on them, it could stop or it could keep going, it is so hard to tell. 

I am in Canada too. we aren't quite as warm as you guys are here in Ontario, but we are getting closer. that is one adorable baby you have there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's very very cute!


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

lady amanda said:


> I have a first generation that barely sheds, then I have a first generation who looks very very cocker, and she sheds A LOT!! it all depends on them, it could stop or it could keep going, it is so hard to tell.
> 
> I am in Canada too. we aren't quite as warm as you guys are here in Ontario, but we are getting closer. that is one adorable baby you have there.


I guess I will have to wait and find out! 

We're having an unusually warm March here in Edmonton. I doubt it will last though


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww Harley is so cute I also have Harley who has just turned one he does not shed at all his mum is American cocker and dad a poodle you're wee Harley looks more spaniel than mine he is more poodle I think so could this be the reason ??i don't know x


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Jlnstrm said:


> I guess I will have to wait and find out!
> 
> We're having an unusually warm March here in Edmonton. I doubt it will last though


Has the shedding lessened? I hope so, but your little one is more cocker than poodle.


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

Sassy said:


> Has the shedding lessened? I hope so, but your little one is more cocker than poodle.


It has seemed to, yes. 

Harley was also quite sick last week, which I'm thinking may have worsened it for a while. The last couple days it has been much better!


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

caz3 said:


> Aww Harley is so cute I also have Harley who has just turned one he does not shed at all his mum is American cocker and dad a poodle you're wee Harley looks more spaniel than mine he is more poodle I think so could this be the reason ??i don't know x


GREAT name, and adorable pup.


----------

